# worried :s UPDATE PG 2



## cammy

So as many of you know I only very recently had a baby and now having another. I had a c-secton so Ive been worried about having a baby so soon after because I have more chance of uterine rupture. Well lots of people told me their stories and put my mind at ease, but for the last few days where I have my scar its slowly started to sting a bit more and the lat 24hrs its felt like its stretching really awkwardly (sory if that doesnt make sense). I told my doctor and he said that that was to be expected and that they will just keep an eye on it using regular scans. Well today its been really sore and I'm having alot of period like pains.

I mean when I was pregnant with Alex I got REALLY REALLY bad pains but this time Im worried because its really not that long after my c-section


----------



## annawrigley

:( maybe go get checked out again just in case? Must be so hard for you xx


----------



## Hotbump

Yeah you should go and get checked just to be safe


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I have no experience with a section & another baby. But I would ring your doctor if your worried. Also I think if you worry too much it will make you feel worse, I think you'll be fine :) xx


----------



## xCookieDough

*Keep us updated hun, definitly get it checked out again if you worried so you can put your mind at ease.

---xo*


----------



## amygwen

^ agree w/ the girlies above!


----------



## x__amour

I would definitely get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

:hugs: Hope all is okay, definitely try and get checked out!


----------



## cammy

thanks ladies. going to see doc tomorrow


----------



## lb

Hope everything is ok! Get checked asap!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Glad you going to the Dr about this Bree let me know how you go :D hope all is well


----------



## Lauraxamy

Glad you're getting it checked. Hope all is ok x


----------



## cammy

To keep it short, I started feeling better but unfortunately my worries came true and I miscarried.

I would haVe updated earlier but, for those of you who have had a m/c know, they take alot out of you.

OH still hasnt talked to me about it, much like how he wouldnt taLK to me about being pregnant. 

I am very upset about it, but honestly I think OH is relieved. I cant blame him for thinking that though seeing as we just had a baby and are probably not ready for a baby.

Maybe its all for the best.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:( sorry to hear that Bree :( i know how you feel and am here if you need to talk


----------



## cabbagebaby

so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Bexxx

:hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

So sorry to here :hugs:


----------



## divershona

sorry to hear that, it does get easier as time goes on. :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

So sorry to hear that. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## _ck

sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh no so sorry :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

So sorry, Bree :hugs: Fly high, LO :angel:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Sorry for your loss :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm so sorry hun. xx


----------



## Burchy314

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Sorry to hear that :hugs: xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:hugs:


----------



## airbear

So sorry, hun.


----------



## cammy

I tried to thank people but it didnt work. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## we can't wait

:sadangel:

Hope you are doing okay, hon. :hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

So sorry for you loss :hugs: PM me if you want/need to talk about it, it definatley does take a lot out of you but it does somewhat get better xxxx


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## amygwen

I'm so sorry for your loss, cammy :hugs:

If you ever need to talk I'm always here!


----------



## kittycat18

I'm really sorry to hear that sweetheart :hugs2: xox


----------



## cammy

Thanks everyone. Im doing okay. I'd be better if OH would talk to me about it or at least acknowledge that it happened


----------



## annawrigley

That must be really hard :nope: I get that guys don't bond as fast or whatever so maybe he IS relieved, as bad as that is, but that doesn't mean he shouldn't appreciate that you are upset and talk to you about it :(


----------



## cammy

annawrigley said:


> That must be really hard :nope: I get that guys don't bond as fast or whatever so maybe he IS relieved, as bad as that is, but that doesn't mean he shouldn't appreciate that you are upset and talk to you about it :(

I would of been happy with a hug, but he just said goodnight and went to bed and wont talk to me about it or really anything else either :(

I get that he is relieved because we just had a baby. But this was his baby too.


----------



## bbyno1

Im really,so sorry:hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
So sorry to hear xx


----------



## Mei190

cammy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> That must be really hard :nope: I get that guys don't bond as fast or whatever so maybe he IS relieved, as bad as that is, but that doesn't mean he shouldn't appreciate that you are upset and talk to you about it :(
> 
> I would of been happy with a hug, but he just said goodnight and went to bed and wont talk to me about it or really anything else either :(
> 
> I get that he is relieved because we just had a baby. But this was his baby too.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry this happened cammy!
And well I said I wasn't going to mention my chemical last month again but, maybe he is upset? You know how guys are they never really say what is wrong but my OH was upset about last month. Maybe it is the same in your case? Guys rarely talk about their feelings :wacko:


----------

